# It's here!!!!!



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I went this morning and picked up all that Alpaca. 
She tried to sort it somewhat for me yesterday. She has it all in separate bags, neck and leg stuff in some, backs, and such in others. Some is pretty full of veggie matter, but some looks awesome.
There are three HUGE bags of white, and lot's of the most gorgeous caramel-ly color. Also lot's of black, and a chocolate brown.:dance:

I'll try to get some pics later today, or this weekend sometime. I have to keep it slightly hidden for a few days..dh will get all twitchy with me bringing home this much at once:indif:. Men.
I also got the cases of canning jars, and the pressure canner.
She even threw in three 10 gallon heated water buckets, they will for sure be appreciated this winter by the sheep.:happy:

OH!! Btw, she has 21 200 yd. skeins of the most gorgeous caramel color, already spun as 2 ply. I'd say fingering, or maybe even a heavy lace weight. This is pure Alpaca, no other fiber mixed with it, so it
will be a bit limp, but I think it could be amazing for scarves or something that can be relaxed like that.
She want's 5.00 a skein for them, I would have bought them, but my budget is a bit tight this month, due to needing to run another 5 acres of fencing....
I took a pic, and if my phone ever sends it to my computer, I'll post it.


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

Wonderful for you!!! :clap:

What a haul! It's always nice when something amazing happens to you out of the blue. 

LOL on the hubby getting twitchy.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

What a haul!!!! Whoooo hoooooo!!!! I can't wait to see pictures!!!


----------



## MamaRed (Dec 18, 2013)

You should probably check in here periodically, so we know you haven't drowned in all that fiber!


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Oh yay! How lovely! Sounds like you'll be in alpaca heaven for quite some time! Are you going to spin it all or send some out to be processed?

Well, if you put it in bags and layered the attic floor with them, then they'd be "insulation" instead of "fiber", now wouldn't they? Then, you'd have to get more to cover the attic floor, too!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm considering having, maybe, half processed. It's a lot to deal with by myself.. She gave me the number of a woman in Kansas, that has a small cottage milll. This is the same woman who did the skeins she has for sale, and they are gorgeous!
I'm thinking I may just have her get it turned into bumps for me.....not really sure yet..
This is Suri Alpaca, so the sheen on it, even on the leg stuff, is amazing!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

what fun !! Cant wait to hear if you have it processed and how it turns out !!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Woohoo! We will try patiently to wait for pictures.

Kframpton Welcome to The Fold!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Here's a pic of one of her 200 yd. skeins.

I'll have the others posted by tomorrow..


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

Pretty yarn. If you don't go back for it, you'll be making plenty of your own soon.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

It really is just gorgeous stuff, the skeins I mean. The processor did a fantastic job.


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

Sure is! Would you be needing a partner to purchase the alpaca skeins? I'd want it all in your shoes, but do what we must.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

RB, do you want half? I'll be happy to go in halves on it with you. I'll even let you have the 11 skeins and I'll take the 10.:thumb:
Just let me know!


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

No pressure. I totally understand if you want it all. If going in halfsies gets you what you want, then absolutely I'll take the other half and you can even have #11. lol Handle it through Paypal? And I understand I cover shipping/your gas and packaging. 

Only if it helps get you what you want. Not trying to squeeze in on your deal. I can find it other places if you want all skeins to roll in. lol


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

LOL!! Squeeze away honey!:hysterical:
Tell you what, I'll give her a call tomorrow, and see if she has a Paypal account.
I'll pm you with details after that. :thumb:


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I am having visions of RB and Debi rolling in skeins of alpaca. 


Oh. Now that's stuck in my head.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

:shocked: ound:ound:


----------

